# Frozen Fish Fillets???



## Pork Chop (Jul 29, 2012)

I eat ALOT of fish, 2lbs per day. I have recently been eating the Tilapia Fillets from a store called Aldi. The brand is Sea Queen. Each pack has 4 / 4oz fillets in it and only cost around $5.00. 

I was just wondering what brand of fish you guys eat and what store you get them at. 

The sea queen fish is really good but I have noticed that sometimes the nutritional vaule is diffrent from time to time on the package


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 29, 2012)

Is that brand through China?


----------



## Faymus (Jul 29, 2012)

Quite odd how the nutritional values change once in a while with it being the same brand and all.

I prefer to go to target and grab me some tilapia. Some random brand that I always get that target has a bunch of different things in, but at a discount. Sort of like Wal-Marts Great Deal brand or whatever it is.

Believe its around 6-7 dollars and I know there is more than 4 in there. 6 or more I believe.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 29, 2012)

I order my tilapia from Eat To Grow or a fresh fish market- when dieting! 

The frozen stuff from China sits in warehouses before it's shipped to the States. Has a weird texture to it-kind of tough.. I hate that!

I eat Flounder or a flat white fish. But only when dieting! I dread the fish, especially 3 lbs a day


----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 29, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Is that brand through China?



LOL... It what there swimmers are eating, lol

I dont know bro, It dont say on the pack but I did do an internet search and it does seem it very well could be from china.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 29, 2012)

Faymus said:


> Quite odd how the nutritional values change once in a while with it being the same brand and all.
> 
> I prefer to go to target and grab me some tilapia. Some random brand that I always get that target has a bunch of different things in, but at a discount. Sort of like Wal-Marts Great Deal brand or whatever it is.
> 
> Believe its around 6-7 dollars and I know there is more than 4 in there. 6 or more I believe.



See, thats one of my big big problems. Where I live now is a very small town, No target, no Publix, no harris Teatter, lol.
We do have a Wal-Mart, Food Lion, Aldi, Ingles,  and a bi-lo.  Thats it.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 29, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I order my tilapia from Eat To Grow or a fresh fish market- when dieting!
> 
> The frozen stuff from China sits in warehouses before it's shipped to the States. Has a weird texture to it-kind of tough.. I hate that!
> 
> I eat Flounder or a flat white fish. But only when dieting! I dread the fish, especially 3 lbs a day




They is a freash market about an hour away from where i live but eating 2lbs a day i could not afford that price. that would be almost $35 per day just for 2lbs of fish.


----------



## brato (Jul 30, 2012)

Down here in Texas we have HEB. They have a ~7lb bag of Tilapia fillets for $10, so naturally I get 2 of those a week.


----------



## Faymus (Jul 31, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> See, thats one of my big big problems. Where I live now is a very small town, No target, no Publix, no harris Teatter, lol.
> We do have a Wal-Mart, Food Lion, Aldi, Ingles,  and a bi-lo.  Thats it.





Honestly man, I'd just stop by Wal-Mart. Seems sketchy, but Aldis is a bit sketchier. Though I must say the deals there are great on almost all unhealthy snacks and such (Too tempting for me to walk into aldis). Wal-Mart I bet would have a better deal for you instead of just getting 4 fillets.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 31, 2012)

Yea I dont think I would ever eat anything from an Aldi. Esp fish, esp 2 lbs of it a day. Fish absorbs all the toxins from the environment it is grown in. Chances are if your getting bargain aldi brand, its from a not so clean fish farm or an even dirtier, highly polluted river in China.

Have you seen rivers in China?

I get my Tilapia from, Costco and only it eat it twice a week and get my Salmon from Whole Foods and that comes from wild salmon caught in Alaska but only eat that once a week cuz its pricey.

IMO your better off just eating chicken and taking fish oil caps, fish is just way to risky of a meat source to eat a lot of now a days, sucks but its true.


----------

